
Apple is testing a way to completely turn off location tracking in iOS - walterbell
https://mashable.com/article/iphone-ultra-wideband-chip-location-data/
======
slipheen
As I understand, if you turn off Location Services entirely, it already
disables this.

Having a toggle to disable it individually is a net improvement though.

------
ToFab123
Maybe stupid question incoming but the linked page says that "iOS 13.3.1 beta
2 does have a new toggle to disable Ultra Wideband" and then goes on to
display an image from IOS System Services presumable containing this very
toogle. On the picture I see no toogle called anything with "Ultra Wideband".
What should i be looking for?

